# tranny



## NoRiceInMyRicer (Jan 30, 2006)

does anybody know where i could get a stick tranny for an 00 altima as cheap as possible but not one that will fall apart






thank you
NoRiceInMyRicer


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

www.car-part.com


----------



## NoRiceInMyRicer (Jan 30, 2006)

na i am lookin for an 00 altima gxe manual transmission with all need wireing and clutch..... if you have aim my im is NoRiceInMyRicer


----------



## Kooskia (Jan 11, 2006)

*some good locations.*



NoRiceInMyRicer said:


> na i am lookin for an 00 altima gxe manual transmission with all need wireing and clutch..... if you have aim my im is NoRiceInMyRicer


 Hi Kooskia here; I have a couple of good sites you may want to check out.
Automotix.com , a good place for good used parts.
Autopartswarehouse.com , a very good place to find good quality auto parts
at an excellent low price.
Check em out and let me know what you think.

Kooskia


----------

